# Techno und andere Sounds



## Darkhell (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusamm,

ich suche Techno sounds und auch andere instrumente wie z.B. Schlagzeug oder sogar Klassische instrumente. Schon ziemlich viel gegoogled, aber kam nur mist raus. Habt ihr ne idee oder muss ich die dinger doch aus musikstücken rausschneiden?

//Edit: Ach ja, und Bässe wären auch nicht schlecht..., will ja ein trance /Techno-Lied aufbauen


----------



## bokay (17. Mai 2007)

Auf die schnelle fällt mir das hier ein wo du mal schauen könntest.


----------



## chmee (17. Mai 2007)

Als Drum Basis sollten TR808 und TR909 Samples gesucht werden. In  schnell ganze Sets gefunden. In aktuellen Produktionen hört man sie nicht mehr so oft, aber sie stellen die Basis für dieses Genre dar.

TB303 kann man auch finden. Meistens findest Du in ziemlicher Nähe auch Athmo und Flächen..

zB:
http://rolandclan.info/en/samples/index/

mfg chmee


----------



## Darkhell (18. Mai 2007)

ok, das warn schonmal gute beispiele für drums, dankeschön schonmal. ich suche aber auch die elektrischen Töne aus technosounds ich geb euch mal als link ein beispiel.
das techno1.mp3-File ist ein auszug aus Basshunter - Mellan oss Tva
und das techno2.mp3-File ist ein auszug aus Bangbros - Stampfen

 http://www.simulation-games.org/toene.zip


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Mai 2007)

Für die Drums kann man recht gut Samples benutzen, aber bei den Synthesizern dürfte sich das deutlich schwerer gestalten, insbesondere wenn du eigene Melodien benutzen möchtest.

Ich würde dir eine VST-Fähigen Sequencer empfehlen, den du dann mit VST-Synthesizern fütterst.


----------

